# ideas for permanently fusing book pages together?



## DirtyZ (Oct 12, 2012)

I have got a cool idea (to me at least) of making a necronomicon prop for next year (think Army of Darkness ). I think I am going to be starting off with an old encyclopedia volume. I only want the front cover to be openable. The book will be mounted to a podium and have a hole cut all the way through the center. And good ideas on keeping the rest of the pages stationary? The best idea I've come up with so far is to actually run bolts through the corners and then put a paper mache finish on top. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Why not good old fashioned white glue? That should seal the pages shut pretty well. Just don't smear it on too heavy and make sure to get at least close the the edges of the pages.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm thinking glue or spray adhesive as well, but I have to say, running bolts through the pages might give a very interesting look.


----------



## Droidecon (Oct 23, 2012)

Open the book and while holding it by the cover, quickly dip the hanging pages in a bucket of warm water. Place paper towels on both sides under the covers. Let it dry. Once dry, remove paper towels and use a brush to spread white glue around the outer edges of the pages. Let it dry and apply a second coat if needed. I know it sounds unorthodox but it works and it gives the book an aged look. Put a little coffee in the water for an even older look. Good luck! Hope this helps.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I've already done something similar to this with an encyclopedia (apprx 700 pages - see below)

Spray adhesive won't work like you'd think it would. How many pages is the book (specific reason I ask will be revealed later)?

Do exactly this (you will saturate the entire book with glue):


- Get a 2" paint brush
- Get regular elmer's school glue.
- Get a cup of water approx 8oz.**
- Dump a liberal amount of glue (1/4 to 1/2 the bottle) in the water to make a glue/water solution. You definitely want a gluey solution.
- Stir for a few seconds.
- Paint glue from back to front... Open book to the back and paint the glue on back cover, flip next page over and paint that page.
- repeat a few hundred times (depending how many pages the book is).
- stop at whatever page you don't want affected and let book dry. It will dry overnight.
- Finish accordingly and bolt it down to your podium.

** Now... had I planned it out better I would have put the glue water into a container (eg. casserole dish) that I could have dipped the book into in lieu of painting glue on 700 pages.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't think you need to glue the face of every page. I once hollowed out a book as a hiding place. I put a piece of waxed paper between the front and back covers and the adjacent pages and then folded the paper back over the edge to protect the covers. I used rubber bands to hold the book closed and dripped 50-50 white glue/water mixture over the edges of the pages. Stuck them together just fine but not to the covers.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

If gluing the edges works then by all means do that. I wish I did that instead of what I described above but it didn't work the way I was hoping. Maybe because I wanted the middle of the book to be open.


----------

